# Greek medical insurance



## pk5555 (Oct 22, 2012)

We move to Crete late April and all in place except the medical cover which we need to become resident. My partner is already a pensioner but for me, I need cover: 
I have found this: HealthCare International - International Health Insurance, Expatriate Insurance, Traveller Medical Cover, Personal Accident, Life Cover and Income Protection.
After looking forever to find reasonable medical cover - most were at £2000 p/a +, this Co has come in @ £600 p/a! Does anyone on here pay less and with whom?


----------



## inamesh (May 9, 2012)

*Health Insurance*

Hi,
2000 pounds sounds completely ridiculous. 600 pounds is much more reasonable, but 470 Euros is what I had found as the cheapest option with the coverage required for the residence permit.

I think Evropaiki Pisti is the insurance company, but I'll check and let you know if you need more details.

I've never had to use it yet so I don't know how they are on processing claims, etc.

HTH


----------



## pk5555 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you HTH, for the update....it does sound very interesting and I'll have a look on the 'net about the company
Pauline


----------



## pk5555 (Oct 22, 2012)

Found and tried the website but it doesn't 'like' information submitted outside Greece...bum. Emailed them instead...


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

hi just to say my husbands work place covers its employees here in greece andthey used to use Allianz but have now changed over to Generali.Allianz was very good and paid thousands for me and Generali quoted a great deal to be used when visiting outside of greece as well.


----------

